# Η δύναμη των λέξεων



## azimuthios (Nov 17, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω πού να το βάλω και το βάζω εδώ. Επίσης αν έχει ξαναποσταριστεί, συγχωρήστε με, καθώς δεν παρακολουθώ όλα τα νήματα.


http://news247.gr/ellada/People-gr/h_dunamh_twn_leksewn.1499969.html


----------

